# looking for knowledgeable shop



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

in NY metro / new englad area. My father owns an 84 urq, and I am not very well versed in these machines. We have a few issues that I feel someone w/ knowledge on these motors would be able to diagnose easily. 1 is a VERY difficult cold start, the other is a "cutout" (seems electrical) right when full boost is hit. 
any help appreciated.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: looking for knowledgeable shop (ThaCorradoKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaCorradoKid* »_in NY metro / new englad area. My father owns an 84 urq, and I am not very well versed in these machines. We have a few issues that I feel someone w/ knowledge on these motors would be able to diagnose easily. 1 is a VERY difficult cold start, the other is a "cutout" (seems electrical) right when full boost is hit. 
any help appreciated.

Dude, you're on the Vortex/Fourtitude!








Anyways, coldstart issues might be of the Bosch 50942 unit being worn,
or maybe the coldstart-injector is not delivering the extra fuel needed?
Not too sure on this, but it seems like a general 10V symptom, not just
for the 10VT engines.
This cutout you're experiencing; my first thought was that it was due the
safety-feature of reducing ignition when boost reaches the limit set in
the ECU. There is a way of tuning these old Bosch/Hitachi management
systems by a bleed-valve setup for allowing more boost in the system
than what the ECU actually reads. Not saying your car has such a
bleed-valve-setup, but there might be wastegate-modifications etc that
is taken a little too far. You can also check the partno. on the ECU itself
to be sure it is not a 100/200/5000 unit used.
If that isn't the sinner for your cutoff I would be looking into
fuel-delivery problems. If unsure, I'd REALLY check this out with a A/F
meter to avoid damages.

_Modified by WAUOla at 4:19 AM 3-28-2009_


_Modified by WAUOla at 4:19 AM 3-28-2009_


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

thanks for the advice, i will start w/ a check on the ecu #. this car seems 100% unmodified, but i guess you never know with these cars. Would i be able to know if it is over-boosting from the gauge on the dash? How far should the needle go?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

I'd recommend checking with a more accurate gauge


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Cutout under boost..*

ANother place to look for cutout under boost is the intake air temp sensor.
It's on the top of the intake, just after the throttle.
Often, the electrical connection inside the rubber boot at the sensor goes bad. Pull the boot back, anc check. Some even solder the connetion, just to make sure (but be careful that you don't melt the sensor) 
When the ECU doesn't know the intake air temperature, it conservativly limits boost by cutting the fuel pump off.. :-(
Some other sites that you can check out are the urq forums on Audiworld.com and quattroworld.com


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

thanks again. about the gauge; since it's not my car, I can't go installing anything in it. I will check the IAT sensor, and see what we find.
More importantly, we are still looking for a good shop to give the car a once-over. I will ask in urq forums on audiworld.


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

Hey CorradoKid,
Just saw your post this morning. I have a friend who owns a performance shop in Wallingford, CT which is not that far from you.
http://www.rabemotorsports.com/
the urquattro in the media section is mine. they do fantastic work.

pizzaguy827


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Cutout under boost.. (katman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *katman* »_ANother place to look for cutout under boost is the intake air temp sensor.
It's on the top of the intake, just after the throttle.
Often, the electrical connection inside the rubber boot at the sensor goes bad. Pull the boot back, anc check. Some even solder the connetion, just to make sure (but be careful that you don't melt the sensor) 
When the ECU doesn't know the intake air temperature, it conservativly limits boost by cutting the fuel pump off.. :-(
Some other sites that you can check out are the urq forums on Audiworld.com and quattroworld.com




My first thought.


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

pizzaguy: thanks for the input. fabrication looks excellent there, but i am really looking for a place that services old stock audi's and knows the ins and outs of the management etc. rather than a "performance" shop. I will add them to my list of local fabricators for my corrado projects though.
After speaking more to the old man, he says that he doubts that it is an overboost problem because he says it seems to be more rpm related. even at 1/4 throttle, it will cut out at around 4k rpm's and i imagine that you cannot boost much at 1/4 throttle....


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaCorradoKid* »_ it will cut out at around 4k rpm's and i imagine that you cannot boost much at 1/4 throttle....


Classic symptom of the inlet air temp sensor having an issue.
At 1/4 throttle, you can get boost after the turbo catches up BTW.
Might wanna check the wastegate diaphram gasket as well, it might be a bit tattred

Edited for more technical correctness...


_Modified by Sepp at 7:18 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_

Classic symptom of the inlet air temp sensor having an issue.
At 1/4 throttle, you can get a crap ton of boost after the turbo catches up BTW.
Might wanna check the wastegate diaphram gasket as well, it might be a bit tattred
_Modified by Sepp at 10:40 AM 4-1-2009_

ok, i didn't know boost could build that high under partial throttle, in my (newer) boosted cars, it takes a good amount of pedal for anything to show up on the (real) gauges...
I took a look at the censor, thing looks brand new, but so does the entire engine bay, you could eat off any part of it. after pulling the rubber boot off, both spades were firmly attached and 100% clean/corrosion free. so i guess it could just be an old/faulty censor... Pardon my ignorance, but is there a way to check the wastegate diaphram from under the car w/o pulling the turbo?


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

Hey,
No problem! BTW....they do service as well. I bring my S4 and the urq there for everything from a tire swap and oil change to full on crazy mods. They do it all there.

pizzaguy827


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (pizzaguy827)*

You can pull the sensor off the intake mani with just the 2 allen screws.
Check to see if it looks good (and clean)...
With the W/G diaphram, you can just pull the cap..but watch the last few screws...the spring tension, will pop the cap off, and send the tiny screws flying everywhere.
I'll try to find a decent write up regarding this.
I admit that I was a bit overboard on my statement that would lead one into thinking that the urq has mad boost at 1/4 throttle.....
Sorry..this is misleading, and a typopslip... You will get boost...especially in 2nd, and 3rd...but it might not top 1 bar.
If the car in question has a stock engine, a good bit of lag will keep you waiting for the boost gauge to wake up.


----------

